# Samsung Gal. Tab sch-i815 -In need of serious help!!



## devildood (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm a noob first off...

I was trying to upgrade to ICS, and in the process I tried installing cyanogen nighties, and a gaps file, well tab wouldn't install the new cyan file, but installed the gaps with no probs, BUT, being that I have Android 3.2 it has issues with the new gaps such as the Picasso uploaded won't run, system updates won't show, and it now shows play store instead of market,and that fails too...what I want is ICS or even jellybean maybe, I have Odin 3.09 loaded on my laptop ready to go.

I look forward to any help, Thanks!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you will likely find something here to help Galaxy Tab 10.1 Android Development - XDA Forum


----------



## devildood (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out....mind you my tab is 7.7 but hopefully that will have something.


----------



## devildood (Aug 19, 2014)

OK, update...was not able to find the help I needed.

I'm really hoping you experts who know how to get this particular tablet back up and running can help me...it's gathering dust as we speak, and I would love to be using it.

Again, I have CWL installed in the recovery, so I am able to access this ONLY, I cannot boot, it simply stays at the initial splash screen and stays there. :banghead:

I await the experts to save my noobish ways, and educate me so I will not do this in the future!!! :uhoh:

Thanks, Devildood :devil:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try this particular area
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 - XDA Forums
And I'd stay away from CM if possible, I tried a :stable" version of CM on my Galaxy S4 and the phone didn't even work


----------

